# Boiler and beam engine finished



## Nickademusss (Jan 24, 2012)

First of all let me thank those here that posted boiler recommendations and answered my newb questions.

My dad did the machining on the Stuart beam engine, I built the boiler and finished the beam. 
It has a whistle due to the 90 degree fitting on the steam outlet, but it runs nice and smooth with no knocks. 

The PMR boiler kit was fun, even the rivets, the making of a swage tool for the boiler tubes was a bit much, I used all thread... I think I will convert it to gas power soon, tablet fuel reeks!

http://www.youtube.com/v/anJsh3eR7bM?version=3&












[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuJGj0-QYkU&list=UUXdt1NJ4cjJHLzCMzX0C2GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 24, 2012)

Congratulations. I like the sound.

Vince


----------



## larry1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Great running engine, great sounding engine,too.  larry


----------



## smfr (Jan 25, 2012)

That's a great-running Stuart Beam; your father did a good job! It's tricky to avoid knocking at the crank.

Simon


----------



## Nickademusss (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, he got rid of the knocks by putting ball bearings in the main rod connections, his and the work posted here really makes me want to buy a mill and lathe :bow:


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Jan 25, 2012)

Can I borrow your rivet and swage tools when the time comes? I got a PM boiler kit for christmas.


----------



## Nickademusss (Jan 25, 2012)

Sic Semper Tyrannis  said:
			
		

> Can I borrow your rivet and swage tools when the time comes? I got a PM boiler kit for christmas.



I dont mind a bit  I saved them in case I want to build the smaller vertical boiler for some smaller engines I have in mind, PM me when your ready and we will work out the shipping...


----------



## doubletop (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice one. Air is OK for testing and club demo's but you can't beat having a boiler to run the engine, it just finishes the job. 

Pete


----------



## tel (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice plant! Looks and sounds great.


----------



## Ruy (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice machine.


----------



## Nickademusss (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I added a few more pics


----------



## Nickademusss (Feb 29, 2012)

Got the boiler dressed up and powered by Propane! NO more stinky tablets, they worked, but the oder was horrible...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuJGj0-QYkU&list=UUXdt1NJ4cjJHLzCMzX0C2GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## doubletop (Mar 1, 2012)

Nickademuss

Now that's even better!! But now you are going to get more questions. Can we have some pictures and details on the burner. was it purchased or did you make it? Details please?

Pete


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a nice looking and sounding engine. Congratulations.

--ShopShoe


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice job on the boiler and engine. I like to see the engine running nice and slow like that- to many guys run beams with the beam just aa blur. Yours sounds very nice and even beat at the low speed.


----------

